# A Day in the life of a coder/biller...



## LSpangler

I am a student in coding and although I have met with a few coders locally, I would like to know  what other coders' daily routine is like.   Is there a seasonal or annual cycle to what you do?   How much interaction do you have with the public?  Or do you spend most of your time in a quiet cubicle?

Do billers have the same routine?

Thanks!


----------



## cedwards

It all depends on your title/position...I worked in a Gastroenterology group for five and a half years as a billing/insurance clerk.  I posted insurance payments, worked denials, worked AR reports, collections, coded and audited physicians charts, entered daily charges, transmitted electronic claims to clearinghouse, answered patients questions regarding bills, verified insurance coverage, entered patient demographics, obtained referrals and precertification, and many other tasks.  

Today I work for a hospital as a coder/analyst and I don't have any interaction with the public and I do sit in my cube most of the day and just code.  It is a change of pace from what I am used to but I am begining to like it.


----------



## rthames052006

Like Christina said it all depends on your title... I work for an Internal Medicine practice and I do it all... post charges, pmts, answer phone calls, submit claims, work denials, internal auditing, physician education.  Reconstruct billing cards... the whole nine yards, I don't think I would like to just sit and code all day long I like the interaction also.... 

Roxanne


----------



## kandigrl79

I agree with Roxanne and Christina.  In my opinion, the best jobs are when you get to do it all like Roxanne.  You really get to expand your knowlege base and your skills are thus more marketable, plus you don't get bored.  Unfortunately, in my position, I just sit and code all day, and when you work for a single specialty practice, that can get very monotonous.  But I would like to try a smaller practice where I could do it all.


----------



## LSpangler

Thanks for some insight into this field.   I actually spent some time with hospitall coders before I started into this and it appeared they each had their own cubicle in a quiet setting.    It was actually very appealing to me after 20 some years of  working in a public setting (I worked in a zoo!)  I am ready for some quiet time


----------



## Deadpd

I work in an ASC.  It's a multispecialty ASC so I get to get my hands a little dirty in quite a few different specialties.  Great experience.  I also do A/R for a Dr on a p/t basis.  Can't get better than that I think.


----------



## DNABORS

*Coding*

I Work For Radiology And Love It I Sit In My Cub All Day In The Quite Just Coding Away Would Not Have It Any Other Way. :d....DEBORAH CPC,RCC


----------



## brianarae

*couple questions*

I am finishing up a medical coding course. It touches on medical billing, but not a whole lot. Would you all recommend I take a short medical billing  course....or can you get some on the job experience? Would a facility be willing to do that?
I worked as a nursing assistant , then an LPN  years back & which I really enjoyed at the time...
 Now I am welcoming the office job setting. 
I think I would like some people interaction though.


----------



## gerrie0820

the days do vary, some days I spend alot of time pulling charts, chasing doctors to sign or re-code certain items, other times I can get my work done along with helping the coder in the pediatrics dept.

I code for internal medicine, ob/gyn, podiatry, nephrology, nutrition and diabetic teaching and dental.  Its a clinic setting so not always very busy as the pts are sometimes not very compliant and they dont keep their appts or show up for them.

most days I code, review coding, check insurance eligibility, check registration, answer phones, I sometimes, have to fill in for front office staff when they are out sick or on vacation - so that tends to put me behind- run reports.  Month end time is pretty hectic - right now actually- because the financial dept needs to run their reports and we need to enter everything for the previous month before we can start a new month, reports have to be run, batches need to be closed out, daily and monthly closes need to occur before we can enter new (next month items).  So for the first few days of a new month I find that I have alot of work to get into the system, its usually about 2 days worth...  It just happens that its a Thursday - so I will have todays work, tomorrow and Saturday to enter on Monday...(it will definitely make the day go by pretty quick). I have only worked for this clinic for about a 1 1/2 years, I worked for another group for 12 years and my responsibilities there... well lets just say I was a "jack of all trades".... trained staff, referrals, preauthorizations, daily deposit, banking, payroll processing, reviews, computer upkeep for EMR , daily schedule maintenance...etc...etc.. so much to mention, my point is every office functions differently and depending on the number of staff, number of providers and how busy your facility is/isnt, a coder may have to wear SEVERAL hats throughout the day- which I enjoyed, remember you can never know too much, learn as much as you can, retain, keep notes, ask questions, the more knowledgeable you are the more $$$$ you can make, I started way back - as a phone receptionist- $8 and hour- now Im working in a facility and also coding from home - making $25/hr at one place and $22 at the other, there is more to made and Im working on that... Reach for the stars...


----------



## DAVANNES

gerrie0820 said:


> remember you can never know too much, learn as much as you can, retain, keep notes, ask questions, the more knowledgeable you are the more $$$$ you can make, I started way back - as a phone receptionist- $8 and hour- now Im working in a facility and also coding from home - making $25/hr at one place and $22 at the other, there is more to made and Im working on that... Reach for the stars...



I was wondering how you started coding at home. I just got my CPC-A and while I enjoy coding at my current job but my end goal is to be able to work for home. Thanks for any input you have on the subject.


----------



## morrisey96

It has been my experience that many physicians want you to have billing experience before taking the job even if you are certified.  Try to get an externship or try to get on with a central billing office who may train you.


----------



## rthames052006

gerrie0820 said:


> the days do vary, some days I spend alot of time pulling charts, chasing doctors to sign or re-code certain items, other times I can get my work done along with helping the coder in the pediatrics dept.
> 
> I code for internal medicine, ob/gyn, podiatry, nephrology, nutrition and diabetic teaching and dental.  Its a clinic setting so not always very busy as the pts are sometimes not very compliant and they dont keep their appts or show up for them.
> 
> most days I code, review coding, check insurance eligibility, check registration, answer phones, I sometimes, have to fill in for front office staff when they are out sick or on vacation - so that tends to put me behind- run reports.  Month end time is pretty hectic - right now actually- because the financial dept needs to run their reports and we need to enter everything for the previous month before we can start a new month, reports have to be run, batches need to be closed out, daily and monthly closes need to occur before we can enter new (next month items).  So for the first few days of a new month I find that I have alot of work to get into the system, its usually about 2 days worth...  It just happens that its a Thursday - so I will have todays work, tomorrow and Saturday to enter on Monday...(it will definitely make the day go by pretty quick). I have only worked for this clinic for about a 1 1/2 years, I worked for another group for 12 years and my responsibilities there... well lets just say I was a "jack of all trades".... trained staff, referrals, preauthorizations, daily deposit, banking, payroll processing, reviews, computer upkeep for EMR , daily schedule maintenance...etc...etc.. so much to mention, my point is every office functions differently and depending on the number of staff, number of providers and how busy your facility is/isnt, a coder may have to wear SEVERAL hats throughout the day- which I enjoyed, remember you can never know too much, learn as much as you can, retain, keep notes, ask questions, the more knowledgeable you are the more $$$$ you can make, I started way back - as a phone receptionist- $8 and hour- now Im working in a facility and also coding from home - making $25/hr at one place and $22 at the other, there is more to made and Im working on that... Reach for the stars...



Wow...

I completely agree with you, your job sounds similiar to mine right now wearing alot of hats... I just accepted a job offer as a billing manager for a smaller family practice office, I am a bit nervous because I have been with my current employer for over 10 years but I have to make this move, I feel sorta "stuck" in this position now, although I love the work, it has just gotten to be should I say a Factory than a doctors office, I hate being micro-managed by people who have no clue or concept of billing/coding or compliance. Thats what prompted my move...

I am looking forward to the challenge that family practice has to bring, but still a  lil nervous...

I'll be checking in from time to time, at first I know I am going to be too busy to be on the website... but if I have questions, I will definately be on here to ask for help...


----------



## eshewmake

I would also like to know how you found your remote coding position.  I live in Southern Illinois where the opportunites aren't the greatest and traveling is very expensive and that makes it hard for me to commute to St. Louis.  My ultimate goal is to work from home even if it meant having to travel for a training session on how to use the software.   I appreciate your help!


----------



## Marilyn_Pagel

The best learning opportunities are the ones you can get on-the-job.  Working in a medical billing office will open a whole vista of inside billing information you just can't get from a quick course.  Plus, working in a billing office will give you the experience you need to really make you desirable in the workforce.


----------



## jenndeshon

*Variety is good...to a point!!*

I previously worked in a small family practice office where I did everything....and I mean EVERYTHING! Started out as a filing clerk then was moved to cashier which eventually merged with the insurance clerk position. Every day I "got" to answer phones, file, post charges, post checks, bill insurances, make appointments, put patients in rooms, do blood pressure, pulse, respirations, the nurse portion of chief complaint and continuing meds, making outside appointments for patients at other facilities, calling other physicians for my doctor, ordering lunch, dealing with drug reps, balancing daily reports, and, apparently, I was also their IT person and telephone programmer. That office manager (who was also the doctor's wife ) hung over your shoulder constantly and was very quick to point out even the smallest mistakes. On top of all that, everything had to be done that day before you could go home (including every paper had to be filed and there was a lot of paper as this doctor was technophobic!) The stress was unbearable!

Thankfully, another job came along with an OMS office and I grabbed that lifeline! In my interviews, I was told I would have little contact on a daily basis with patients and I have found this to be true. I spend most of my days working on billing, coding, and insurance issues. However, I also have times when I am asked to help answer phones and make appointments and, yes, for whatever reasons, I still get to troubleshoot our software systems (although this office invests in great tech support from the software company). It is a relief to spend most of my time doing what I am best at but it is also good to walk away from frustrating issues sometimes and concentrate on something else. 

Jennifer, CPC


----------

